# Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe



## GER67 (4. September 2014)

Hallo 
Als Schiffsmodellsportler (siehe Avatar) müssen wir unsere Materialien aus unterschieddlichsten Sportbereichen zusammensuchen. Deshalb hier meine Fragen.
1. 
Ich suche möglichst kleine reibungsarme Ringe.
2. 
Ich benötige weiche geflochtene Schnur 
 A) 2-3 kg Zugfestigkeit
 B) 12-18 kg Zugfestigkeit
3. 
Metallringe

Zu 1.
Bisher hatte ich mir beim regionalen Händler  Rutenringe gekauft und dann die Gleitringe demontiert. Den Händler gibt es nicht mehr und seine Ringe waren mit Di ca. 6 mm mir zu groß. 3-4 mm wären mir lieber. Bisher habe ich solche nicht gefunden.
Nach der Ringdemontage werden diese in Platten (Metall, Carbon.....) eingeklebt, um unsere Schoten zu führen.

Zu 2.
Bisher hatte ich mehrere Angelschnüre getestet. Aktuell bin ich bei Corona Strong
Diese Schnur 
a) 
hat mir zu wenig Dehnung   
b) 
ist zu steif (selbst wenn ich sie mehrfach über den Fingernalgel ziehe bis sie gräulich aussieht)

Monofile Schnur will ich nicht verwenden, da die Schnur oftmals im rechten Winkel unter Last durch die Schotführung gezogen wird. 
Etwas Dehnung ist gewünscht, um harte Kraftspitzen am Stellgetriebe abzumildern.
Viel wichtiger ist die Flexibilität. Ein freies, waagerecht gehaltenes Ende von 5 cm sollte gleich hinter der Halterung weich herabhängen. 

Zu 3.
wir benötigen oftmals Ringe für unsere Takelage. 
Die kleinen Schlüsselringe aus dem Anglerbedarf sind zu schwach (öffnen sich unter Last) oder zu groß. 
Idealerweise 
- Di 2-3 mm
- Drahtstärke 1-1,2 mm
- geschlossen geschweist oder aus dem Vollen gefertigt
- Rostfrei

Sollte das Thema zu speziell sein, könnte die Hilfestellung auch per PN erfolgen.

Für Eure Tipps möchte ich mich im Voraus bedanken

Ulli


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

Was die Ringe anbelangt, so sind die von Roscoe Spitze.
 Google hilft weiter.:m


----------



## Wogner Sepp (5. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

So kleine Sprengringe gibts imo nicht in der Drahtstärke.
Aber es gäb in der Grösse sog. Rig Rings.
Einfach mal bei ebay schaun.
Zu den Rutenringen: die angegebenen Größen entsprechen dem Aussendurchmesser der kermaischen Einlage.
Ein 8er Ring hat bspw. etwa 6mm Di.
Kriegste überall, tackle24 isn superladen für solche Geschichten, der schickt auch mal was im maxibrief weg.
Die meisten geflochtenen sind steif, die haben hartwachs drauf, das bekommt man nicht so leicht runter, ja.
Es gäb schon extra weiche, aber da weiss ich grad kein Modell.
Und geflochtene mit mehr Dehnung gibts nich wirklich.
Die gefälschten markenschnüre aus China haben oft mehr Dehnung, irgendwo zwischen Mono und Geflochtener.

hier haste mal ne kleine Übersicht zu Tragkräften

http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/showthread.php/38780-WalKos-Schnurtest


----------



## GER67 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

Zuerst mal Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> So kleine Sprengringe gibts imo nicht in der Drahtstärke.
> Aber es gäb in der Grösse sog. Rig Rings.



Sprengringe gehen garnicht, da sie offen sind. 
Schlüsselringe sind zu schwach (Di 3-4 mm).

Die Rig Rings erscheinen brauchbar. Oval ist mir auch lieber. Werde mal mit takle Kontakt aufnehmen.




> Zu den Rutenringen: die angegebenen Größen entsprechen dem Aussendurchmesser der kermaischen Einlage.
> Ein 8er Ring hat bspw. etwa 6mm Di.


Die habe ich bisher verwendet. Funktionieren auch. Hätte gerne kleinere (Optik).



> Die meisten geflochtenen sind steif, die haben hartwachs drauf, das bekommt man nicht so leicht runter,....


Corona Strong hatte ich wegen wenig Dehnung gekauft. Das war ein Fehler. Die Schnüre sind sehr steif. Wenn es Hartwachs ist, werde ich mal versuchen die Schnüre in Aceton zu waschen. Wenn ich es richtig behalten habe, werden dehnungsarme Schnüre gereckt und thermisch behandelt. Das sah ich als Ursache der Steifigkeit an.




> Es gäb schon extra weiche, aber da weiss ich grad kein Modell.



Vielleicht hat jemand noch eine Idee



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was die Ringe anbelangt, so sind die von Roscoe Spitze.
> Google hilft weiter.:m



Hast Du noch eine Sucherweiterung? Roscoe bringt massenhaft Treffer, die nichts mit Angeln tu tun haben.

Mal sehen, was es noch gibt.

Ulli


----------



## Angler9999 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

Zu den Ringen fällt mir ein, das Feederruten sehr kleine Ringe im Spitzenbereich haben. Das könnte passen.

Ansonsten haben die Rutenbauer auch so was auf Lager.
Das Rutenbauforum wäre ein anlaufpunkt.


Die Nanofile Schnur ist einer der weichesten die ich kenne...


----------



## Franky (5. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

Moinsen...
Die heissen auch Rosco - ohne "e" am Ende... 
http://www.roscoinc.com/

Geflochtene Schnüre werden i. d. R. thermisch nicht behandelt, um Dehnung zu vermindern. Das ist bei monfilen Schnüren der Fall. Der Dehnungsfaktor bei geflochtenen Schnüren liegt m. W. bei 2 - 5%, je nach "Aufbau" und Flechttechnik. Eine "kontrollierte" Dehnung von bis zu 10 oder 15% würde ich mir bei entsprechender Belastung auch wünschen, bleibt aber Wunschgedanke 
Ich weiss auch nicht, ob ich die mit Aceton "waschen" würde. PFTE ist ziemlich empfindlich gegenüber Lösungsmitteln, Hitze und rauhen Kanten 
Um sie "weicher" zu machen, wird Dir nicht anderes übrig bleiben, als sie permanent über ein paar Ringe umzuspulen, um die Beschichtung (eher Silikone als Wachse) zu entfernen. Durchs angeln werden sie auch "weicher", dauert aber länger. 

Ringe mit kleinem Innendurchmesser, wie z. B. an Feeder- oder Matchruten, bekommst Du hier:
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...erate/Fuji-Alconite-Fuji-Alconite-BLAG-86-14/

Was die lütten Ringe angeht, wird's wohl schwer... Da habe ich sowas
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Binderinge-E...chlossen-10-100-Stueck-SERAJOSY-/400555442519
als kleinste geschlossene Variante auf die Schnelle gefunden.


----------



## GER67 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was die Ringe anbelangt, so sind die von Roscoe Spitze.
> Google hilft weiter.:m



Gleich mit Deiner Korrektur gesucht.
Da habe ich nur Spaltringe/Schlüsselringe gefunden.

Ulli


----------



## GER67 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*



Franky schrieb:


> Moinsen...
> Ringe mit kleinem Innendurchmesser, wie z. B. an Feeder- oder Matchruten, bekommst Du hier:
> http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...erate/Fuji-Alconite-Fuji-Alconite-BLAG-86-14/


Die werde ich mir kaufen. Di mit 2 mm ist super.



> Was die lütten Ringe angeht, wird's wohl schwer... Da habe ich sowas
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Binderinge-Edelstahl-Spacer-Ringe-6x2mm-geschlossen-10-100-Stueck-SERAJOSY-/400555442519
> als kleinste geschlossene Variante auf die Schnelle gefunden.



Da steht zwar geschlossen, aber bei der ovalen Variante ist gut erkennbar, dass es gebogener Draht ist. (Keine Verschweißung). 
Die kleinen Vorfachringe sollten passen. Zumal keine Lötstelle.

Ulli


----------



## GER67 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Moin Ulli,
> 
> als kleine "Drahtringe" fielen mir da spontan die Pitzenbauerringe von den Fliegenfischern ein, die sind aber evtl. schon zu klein, die wären wohl am ehesten was für eine Micro Magic.


Zu klein denke ich nicht.  



> An ultraweicher Multi fiele mir auch spontan Nanofil ein, aber die ist wohl alles andere als Abriebfest.


Nanofil kannte ich nicht. Klingt nach den Verkäuferbeschreibungen gut. Werde jetz mal suchen, wer 10 m Enden in den gewünschten Belastungen (zum Testen) liefert.

Abriebsfest ist weniger das Problem. Zum Saisonstart werden die Schoten begutachtet und in der Regel viel zu früh ausgetauscht (Sicher ist Sicher)

Ich freue mich, dass es hier Schritt für Schritt weiter geht.


Ulli


----------



## noob4ever (5. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

Einfach "SIC" bei der Bucht eingeben. 
Z.B.:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rutenring-La...2712?pt=Angelzubehör&var=&hash=item2a2cad0418

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rutenbau-JB-...7400?pt=Angelzubehör&var=&hash=item2ed2ef5b18


----------



## ulf (6. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

Hallo

Sehr weiche geflochtene sind auch die Schnüre für Karpfenvorfächer. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## GER67 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

Vielen vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise. Mehr Hilfe benötige ich zu diesem Thema nicht.



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli,......Was fährst Du für eine Bootsklasse? Ich bin früher Eco Start und Baracuda gefahren.


Modellsegelboote (Zweckmodelle für Regatten) 65 cm und 






*Foto Tomas Förster Ungarn*

100 cm lang 

Hier mal andere Situationen.
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1808355


Stahlvorfach:
Ich verwende beim Meterboot aktuell 0,6 mm V2A Draht (federhart) Gute Erfahrung hatte ich auch mit dem Plastummantelten Stahlvorfach 15 und 23 kg als Meterware.

Nanofile habe ich bereits geordert.

Nun werde ich mich mal auf den Urlaub vorbereiten.

Ulli


----------



## GER67 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

So, Nanofile erhalten. Ist doch nicht die erhoffte Schnur.
Für die Tragkraft ist sie schön dünn.
Aber:
- zu steif
- Bildet Kringel nach dem Ziehen über eine Kante. 

Ulli


----------



## Chiforce (10. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

Shimano Power Pro "Super8Slick" ?

Ist eine weiche 8-Fach geflochtene, aber Dyneema (also dehnungsarm), die 10 lb US-Version trägt ca 10 Kg.

Wegen der Dehnung, schonmal Dacron-Drachenschnüre oder Nylon-geflecht (Polyamid) getestet?


----------



## Chiforce (10. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

Mir fallen gerade noch Bogensport-Sehnengarne ein, die gibt es auch aus Dacron, also mit Dehnung:

http://www.bogensportwelt.de/Sehnengarn-BCY-B-55-1-4-lbs-Bearpaw-Traditional-Flight

die sind Gewachst, also gegen Wasser imprägniert, und evtl. ist das Wachs in dem Anwendungsbereich auch ein geeignetes Schmiermittel gegen Abrieb, ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das möglicherweise funktioniert.


----------



## Franky (11. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

@ Chiforce:
Sehnengarn ist aber nicht verwoben, sondern nur "verdrillt", wenn überhaupt. Man wickelt sich ja auch mehreren Strängen (8 - 16 je nach Bogen) die fertige Sehne. Fusselt auch schnell aus und für Reibung über Blöcke wenig geeignet, gerade das gewachste Zeugs. Klebt wie Teufel.


----------



## Chiforce (11. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Chiforce:
> Sehnengarn ist aber nicht verwoben, sondern nur "verdrillt", wenn überhaupt. Man wickelt sich ja auch mehreren Strängen (8 - 16 je nach Bogen) die fertige Sehne. Fusselt auch schnell aus und für Reibung über Blöcke wenig geeignet, gerade das gewachste Zeugs. Klebt wie Teufel.



Ja, ich kenne das Material, baue mir meine Sehnen damit, bei den Eigenschaften hast du recht, aber wenn es etwas mit Dehnung sein soll, dann "könnte" das ja evtl. hilfreich sein, lieber erwähnt, als verworfen ;-)


----------



## maflomi01 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

gehe doch mal in einen Angelladen rein und schau dir seine Meterware von Geflecht an evtl. ist da ja das richtige dabei.
 Schau dir auch mal die "Berkley Fireline Crystal" an , finde die super weich.
 aber Vorsicht! die sind schwierig zu Knoten kannst ja mal an dem Stück Nanofil ausprobieren , mach ne Acht in die Schnur und Zieh an den Enden


----------



## maflomi01 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

ist evtl. zu dick für dein Vorhaben aber schau dir doch mal eine Backing line aus dem Fliegenfischer Bereich an die sind sehr Weich aber leider etwas dick und Dehnung leider auch keine


----------



## GER67 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

ist doch sehr angenehm, dass mir Laien/Artfremdem Hilfe angeboten wird. Vielen Dank.



Chiforce schrieb:


> Shimano Power Pro "Super8Slick" ?
> 
> Ist eine weiche 8-Fach geflochtene, aber Dyneema (also dehnungsarm), die 10 lb US-Version trägt ca 10 Kg.
> 
> Wegen der Dehnung, schonmal Dacron-Drachenschnüre oder Nylon-geflecht (Polyamid) getestet?



Das mit der Dehnung ist ein Wunsch. Die Steifigkeit ein Ärgernis. Momentan habe ich folgende Situation.
Ich  muss die Schot schnell fieren. Die Hauptschot wird von einem Gummifaden  leicht stramm gehalten und rauscht gerade durch die Öse auf das  Achterdeck, bevor der Wind das Segel auswehen und die Schot straffen  kann. Das ist nicht tragisch. 
Beim Vorsegel ist die Schot etwa 30 cm lang zwischen zwei Führungen. Wird die Schot schnell gefiert, dann geschieht Folgendes:
- Phase eins, die Schot sackt bis auf den Boden durch.
- Phase zwei, die Schot wird geschoben und staucht im Bootsinneren
- Phase drei, die Schot wird weiter geschoben und bildet Schlingen/Bögen, die bei Schwachwinddas Vorsegel beim Fieren behindern.

Ab Windstärke Bft 1 alles OK. Wir müssen aber auch bei deutlich schwächeren Winden segeln.

Verdrillte Schnur:
geht nicht, da sie bei Zug über eine Öse sich zu entdrillen versucht, was Schlingenbildung begünstigt.

Fliegenschnur:
Wenn Hauptschnur noch so dick ist wie vor 55 Jahren, dann ist sie zu dick und zu schwer.

Anglerladen:
Der Nächste ist vermutlich über 50 km entfernt.  Und dort hin komme ich höchstens ins Krankenhaus.

Den Bogensport habe ich bezüglich Schnur noch nicht kontaktiert. Beim Drachenladen muss ich noch mal anfragen. 

Ich kann micht ert Anfag Okt wieder melden.

Ulli


----------



## maflomi01 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe für Schnur und Schnurringe*

nee ich mein nicht die Flugschnur selbst sondern die Schnur die als erstes auf die Rolle kommt ( dies sind in den meisten Fällen etwa 50m ) sie heißt Backing und dient in erster Linie dazu, die Rolle voll zubekommen dient aber auch als Schnurreserve bei einem Stärkerem Fisch ( die Flugschnur hat ja nur eine begrenzte Länge und die ist ganz schnell erreicht ) , ausserdem hat die Flugschnur ein Eigengewicht für das Werfen , das Backing nicht .
 da das Backing eine Geflochtene ist sie einiger maßen resistent gegen Drall.
 kannst du dir bei Ebay anschauen "Backing" eingeben fertig , Backing ist wirklich sehr weich und nimmt so gut wie keine Formen an (bildet keine Kringel)


----------

